

Show HN: FEEDBACKdeck — Self hosted user feedback tool for Startups/Blogs. - vinnybhaskar
http://vinnybhaskar.com/feedbackdeck/

======
vinnybhaskar
Hey Everyone, FEEDBACKdeck is a side project I'm working on while building my
bootstrapped startup — Clustrr. I needed a tool to capture user feedback and
short pop-up surveys seemed an excellent choice. I scoured the Internet for a
service that would fit my needs. But most services meant shelling out $200 -
$350 a year for the most basic plan (read limited plan). I feel that short
survey tools can be decentralised and self-hosted. To me there appears no
benefit of running them from a cloud infrastructure. This translates to huge
savings.

The plugin can be used on any self-hosted WordPress site. Startups can use the
plugin on their coming soon/launch pages months before the actual product
launch and start gaining valuable user feedback. Blogs can benefit from
gaining feedback on publications from it's readers.

I had a hard time writing the sales page copy. Would love to have your opinion
on the copy, design and the product itself.

